# Now that's funny....



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They finally released the names of the crew.....


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Amazing that this went through several layers of proofreaders and no one caught onto it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> Amazing that this went through several layers of proofreaders and no one caught onto it.


It is funny, just shows how our media is itching to be the first to come out with the "breaking news"......it probably only went through one person other than the reporter, they figured that was good enuf, "run it" I can hear them saying.....
Notice how quick they were in the retraction statement to say "although it was verified by the NTSB.....no sense in taking blame when you can pin it on someone else......too funny, morons


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> *Now that's funny....*


You sure got THAT right!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They had an ID ten T error in the proofreading. Idiot.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Asiana airlines is going to sue the tv station for being idiots. I hope they win and win HUGE. Maybe the rest of the media will be cured of cranialrectal disease and quit blindly reporting stuff without first fact checking.

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/2013/07/16/08/47/korean-airline-engages-lawyer-to-sue-us-news-station


----------

